

Stremio – Stream Movies, TV Series and Channels - ivshti
http://strem.io

======
kseistrup
Who is behind this? Is it legal? Or is it just a pay version of PopcornTime?

There is no “About”, no “Contact us”. There is almost no information on the
website. I'm sorry, but this smells fishy.

~~~
kseistrup
The download as well as well as the website source suggest that strem.io has
some relation to cinematic.li and Ivo Georgiev of Bulgaria.

~~~
ivshti
Hello, Ivo Georgiev here.

I am the author of this software along with my co-founder Dimo Stoyanov.

As I assume you know Popcorn Time is based on peerflix, which I contributed on
right after it started as a part of our development on Stremio (formerly
Cinematic), which started in 2012.

Besides that, there are no relations between the products.

As to why is it paid - the product is much more powerful both in terms of
content (automatically scraped) and in terms of features (what you're actually
paying for).

Hope you give it a try. Best, Ivo

~~~
kseistrup
Is it legal? What is the source of the streams?

~~~
ivshti
You can read the TOS if you like (strem.io/tos), but in general the software
is using third-party "services" which provide content and metadata. Currently,
we run the metadata service, and the content comes from a third-party service
which aggregates torrents.

The straight answer is "yes, it is legal" but this is about Stremio itself and
not the services and how you use them.

Currently all services for the product are enabled by default, we will add an
UI enable/disable/add very soon.

